# VPN/LAN routing



## deivisonrpg (May 26, 2012)

Hello,

I am inexperienced in freebsd I have a problem that can not resolve.

My scenario is: (attached jpg)

I have a server with freebsd FreeBSD, Squid, IPFW and installed OpenVPN. In my network I have a SonicWALL appliance that makes VPN with volkswagen, he got through this network VPN access to web applications that are in the field *.cpn.vwg.

*C*urrently use the device in the WAN IP 211.0.59.231 and turn a computer into the device (LAN) to get the IP of VNP 10.192.1.X.

The problem:
I have to make all computers on the network use the applications domain cpn.vwg. So make a routing that when a computer (211.0.59.X) call in the browser *.cpn.vwg redirect the request to the vpn (10.192.1.X).

I know I'll have to put a network card on the server where freebsd FreeBSD entered the LAN VPN total of three network cards. However I do not know how I'm going to do this for freebsd FreeBSD routing.

I am very grateful if someone could help me.


----------

